# Need your help again please!



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I hope that this is in the right sub-forum, so here goes:

I am in need of some rock maple 8/4 to help a friend repair some blanks for his brick making machine. I have checked my local sources and they are out. Can anyone point me in the direction of a vendor of 8/4 rock maple, preferably in Louisiana, Mississippi Alabama or Texas. If I have to order online I have to get way too much.

Any help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Mike, sorry I can't help you with the wood. But, to see the brick making machine would be most interesting !!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you mean hard Maple? Most hardwood suppliers will have this and you can pick up a reasonable amount. You need to do a little searching for the local dealers in wood.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of places around Dallas, Texas but that would probably be a little far to drive to get small quantities, especially with fuel prices what they are right now. 

I think it would probably be worth spending some time on the internet looking for local dealers that carry lumber. I'm sure you will probably find some suppliers that you did not know existed.





__





Domestic Wood Price List 2022






www.mckinneyhardwoods.com













Maple, Hard - 4/4, 6/4, 8/4 & 12/4


MAPLE - HARD (KILN DRIED) WE ARE CURRENTLY CARRYING Hard MAPLE IN 4/4, 6/4 , 8/4 & 12/4 Hard Maple unlike most other hardwoods, the sapwood of Hard Maple lumber is most commonly used rather than its heartwood. Sapwood color ranges from nearly white, to an off-white cream color, sometimes with...



woodworldtx.com


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> Here are a couple of places around Dallas, Texas but that would probably be a little far to drive to get small quantities, especially with fuel prices what they are right now.
> 
> I think it would probably be worth spending some time on the internet looking for local dealers that carry lumber. I'm sure you will probably find some suppliers that you did not know existed.
> 
> ...


Thanks! yes it is hard maple. The dealers around here (New Orleans area) are out of this, so I might get one so ship it here.

Mike


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

John Smith_ said:


> Mike, sorry I can't help you with the wood. But, to see the brick making machine would be most interesting !!


This is one of only about three or four brick making facilities that does it like they did it in the 1800's. The material is placed in wooden molds (hard maple) and pressed by the brick machine. It goes into a kiln and is fired for about a week. The temperature creates the color.

Most brick today are extruded but this is how they did it the "old" way. These are used for historic buildings etc. This brick is made in smaller batches and is made to order. 

It's very interesting. One of a kind type operation.

M


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks Mike - that is pretty much what I figured it was. Very rare these to find Old World Craftsmanship.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's an article. It is a very unique old world process. Many of the universities and unique needs use these. For example, one of the National Cemeteries' brick columns in the exterior fence were crumbling (well over 150+ years old) and they were not a "normal" size. These guys designed a set of molds and made the brick and matched the color to repair these.

A good friend who I am trying to help not mass produce these just help him repair the molds.









Heart of Louisiana: St. Joe Brickworks


For more than a century, much of the brick that you see on homes and buildings in New Orleans and on the North Shore has come from a family-owned brickyard in Pearl River. They use a brick-making technique that goes back to colonial times. You've probably seen the brick, stamped with the name...




www.fox8live.com


----------



## murasakikitty (Dec 9, 2021)

I had good experiences with Woodworkers Source located in Arizona Woodworkers Source Your Friendly Lumber Supplier. They have free shipping for some of the items on sale.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I found it at Brazos Lumber in Denham Springs, Louisiana. My first visit there and they had a huge inventory of everything. Just FYI for you Louisiana/Mississippi area woodworkers. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

Deleted


----------

